# Upgrade from MC2



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm looking for a grinder for espresso only, I like the idea owning a Mazzer after using garydyke1's Royal, the distribution from the doser was clump free and even, the retention was almost 0 and the taste was much cleaner allowing me to understand the the tasting notes on the packet for pretty much the first time. I don't think I could justify stretching the budget to a Royal so would a SJ tick all the boxes?

Do you have other recommendations or do you think the Mazzer is the right way to go?

I started this as a post in the wanted section until I realised I have a few questions first.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Tom

MC2 is a great gateway grinder. What's your budget?


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, I'm expecting around £250 but could be stretched.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

My initial thoughts are £250-£300 is in used SJ or RR55 price band.

The Royal is a jump up from these but so is the price. Ironically I had a shot from the same grinder (Gary's old Royal)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sj is in the price range Urban mentions and they come up for sale quite often. The RR55 comes up less often , as a little more sought after , are rarer and may go above £350 due to those reasons .


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there anything to look for when buying a used commercial grinder like an SJ? How do I avoid buying a lemon?

Gary's old Royal? Has he upgraded?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

contact coffeechap on here . he normally has some mazzers available


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mr Chap is probably the best to answer this one regarding what to look for.

If a Mazzer has been thrashed then bearing can go. Generally Mazzers should be fairly "hummy" (not a great deal of noise other than the motor) when there are no beans in.

If the lower burr carrier has been removed unevenly with force or put back in incorrectly (sore point for me







) then this can cause a wobble on the lower burr.

The lower burr is made out of aluminium and can be bent quite easily.

The serial number also gives the year of make too.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> contact coffeechap on here . he normally has some mazzers available


Yes......the other option is getting from a reliable source rather than eBay.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Basically urban bumpkin said it all really, there are many other grinders up yo the spec of mazzers though that can be had for less money


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Basically urban bumpkin said it all really, there are many other grinders up yo the spec of mazzers though that can be had for less money


What do you recommend? I don't mind waiting for the right one to become available.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The lower burr is made out of aluminium and can be bent quite easily.


I assume you mean the lower burr carrier









I'd be worried if a burr from a mazzer was made from aluminium


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

shrink said:


> I assume you mean the lower burr carrier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he did omit the word "carrier "from the statement but he has had first hand experience with with that problem so he does know.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

shrink said:


> I assume you mean the lower burr carrier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha, my bad yes meant lower burr carrier


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

thank god.... imagine the lifespan of an aluminium burr


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

I have just been offered a new Mignion, how does this compare to the Mazzer SJ/mini?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

clickhappy said:


> I have just been offered a new Mignion, how does this compare to the Mazzer SJ/mini?


Have a read of he review below to se how it compares to the mini .

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf

Then read this , a discussion on one forums members view on the mignion versus the SJ

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11273-Super-Jolly-a-worthy-upgrade-from-a-Mignon&highlight=Upgrade+mignion+worth


----------



## dare (May 1, 2013)

I upgraded from a MC2 to a mignon and can safely say the mignon is fantastic and I noticed the results straight away. More flavour, more consistency with shots, thicker creamier shots with more crema, quicker grinding, quieter, far more attractively designed, much much easier to dial in and adjust so much so that its possible to adjust every day a tiny fraction to match the way the beans age in order to still get the perfect shot. I never got on well with the mc2, found it far to inconsistent and 'vague'- quite frankly it was terrible compared to the mignon. Also the mignon is a very aesthetically pleasing piece of design, the other choices that you mention that I also considered at the time are ugly beasts (subjective of course) and that put me off.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you want to see an EK43 in action let me know. I may know of a Royal which couldnt be a million miles out of your price range. Oh and can I have my pressure gauge back please : )


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Gary, are you free this evening? I can drop the gauge off after work around 7pm.

Definitely interested in hearing more about the Royal, is it your old one?


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Mazzer Royal, it was the logical option


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a monster! Excellent!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am glad that my beautiful grey beast has gone to a good home, enjoy it, you made a good choice.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow that's a leap! Great upgrade, how's the coffee? It doesn't look that tall how tall is it?


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

It's 47cm tall, quite a lot wider though.

The coffee making process is much less of a faff and grinding is quick and quiet (apart from the thwacking of the doser handle). Very little grinds retention and nice even distribution if a little off centre. The grinder was very quick to dial in, 10 sec 1st shot, 25 sec second shot.

Taste is better, with more different flavours compared to the MC2 and a smoother, more balanced cup.

Still far to early to give a full report.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats on a great purchase, CCs grinders are always brilliant on the eye also.


----------

